# Next Colorado Front Range Herf...moved North!



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Okay all, we’ve been threatening, now it’s going to happen. I’m going to host a herf for all you Colorado BOTL & SOTL up north on the back decks of the Longhorn Lounge. That’s right, let’s see who’s up for a little BBQ herf outside on the 16th of June! :cb

Here’s the tentative plan – head to Loveland and enjoy a late afternoon/evening of casual relaxation and cigars in the backyard. Bring your favorite item to throw on the grill. I’ll have some munchies & beer. If you want other adult beverages, pack them along too! I’ve heard we may have a bunch of Pure Rocky Mountain Refreshment provided by a SOTL who works for Coors (thanks CareP!). I’m thinking we get started around 4:00ish?

I’d like to get a good idea of how many may attend, so please post here. If it looks like more than 12 will make it, throw a lawn chair in your car too. I’m hoping we can get to meet some of the Ft. Collins, Loveland, Greeley & Longmont smokers who haven’t been able to make it down to Denver for the last couple of herfs. 

Directions: Yahoo does a fine job of mapping to 1832 Tincup Court, Loveland, CO. Basically, if you’re coming from north or south of Loveland, take either I-25 or Hwy 287 to Hwy 34 (main east/west hwy through Loveland) and go west to Wilson. Turn north on Wilson to 22nd Street (about ½ mile, first traffic light you come to). Turn west on 22nd & go about 3/4 mile to Tincup Drive. Turn south and follow Tincup down to the cul-de-sac at the end of the street & you are there! Dazed & confused from smoking that strong ‘gar on your drive up? Call for assistance 303-579-9507.


----------



## CareP (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks, Dale (and Mrs. Dale [aka Terry], too), for offering up your "Longhorn Lounge" for our next herf. Count on TShailer and me to arrive with grill-ables and a bunch of select, pre-chilled Rocky Mountain Refreshment fresh from Golden. Doesn't get much better than a bunch of BOTL's and SOTL's getting together with food, bevvies and some fine smokes, too! :r


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

I missed the last one Dale, so I will plan to see you and the rest there. Thanks for setting this up my friend.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Man that sounds like a great time, I'm gonna give it my best to be there. I'll talk to the wife to make sure she will drive my drunk ass home after:al :ss


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

I'll definitely plan on being there Dale... Thanks for offering your place!!!


----------



## jodman257 (Mar 3, 2007)

Ya da man Dale! I will definatly show, unless of coarse the baby decides to wait that long. Hopefully he can join us for his first herf! Se ya then.:ss


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Alright! So far it looks like we have about a dozen or more, with representation from CS, BOTL and VCC. I'll post a list of attendees as we get near the date.


----------



## The Dutch (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a busy schedule right now, but I'm gonna try and make it!


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Just thought I'd bump this back to the top... Looking forward to seeing all the CO people again!


----------



## CareP (Feb 17, 2006)

Bump...


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm going to add one more to my RSVP... My girlfriend said she would come (& drive me home - yes!), so there will be two of us... I hope no one minds her smoking a few CAO flavours & throwing a 'garden burger' or two on the grill. 

This sounds like a lot of fun & I'm already looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Glad to have her attend Peter! CAO Flavours are as welcome as any other stick. The grill won't know any difference in the burgers either. 

This herf thing has been good for me already. I had been putting off re-finishing the decks, but finally figured out I only had a week left, so got that all done this past weekend. Funny what motivates a person.......


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Alrighty! Looks like we have great (warm!) weather, 7 or 8 kinds of (cold!) malted adult beverages, plenty of munchies and a dozen of so B&SOTL set for tomorrow afternoon! Now if Jered & Lindsay's baby decides to enter this world between now & then, they and proud new grandparents Darrel & Tammy may not make it up, but others in attendance should be;

CareP & TShailer - CS
Halon - BOTL, VCC
jcarlton (& Mrs?) - CS, CP
physiognomy & girlfriend - CS, VCC
moglman - CS, BOTL, VCC
Macms - CP
Dogwatch Dale & Terry - CS, CL, CP, BOTL, VCC
Dutch - CS

Everyone please drive carefully on your way to the Longhorn Lounge, & be ready for a casual, relaxed & fun time! Bring something for the grill if you want, or eat first and just spend your time smoking 'em up! We'll herf until we run out of energy or cigars (yeah, like that's gonna happen!).


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Well I am not going to make it, hope to make the next one. I have a friend from Nevada that will be coming into Denver in July and would like to setup a mini herf. So maybe a few of us can get together for that. Thanks for the invitation Dale and hope to see you in July.:ss


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

We'll miss you guys. Maybe see you in July!


----------



## fulloflead (Jul 31, 2004)

Thanks for the invite, physiognomy, but I've been sick as a dog and still have a REALLY bad cough. I haven't smoked a cigar in about 4 days - and this is from a guy that usually smokes 2 a day (3 or 4 on Saturdays).

Too bad I couldn't make this my first C.S. Herf.

Please, keep me on your list. I really want to go to one of these.

I'll subscribe to this thread. I hope you all post pics.

Take care and have fun.

.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

fulloflead said:


> Thanks for the invite, physiognomy, but I've been sick as a dog and still have a REALLY bad cough. I haven't smoked a cigar in about 4 days - and this is from a guy that usually smokes 2 a day (3 or 4 on Saturdays).
> 
> Too bad I couldn't make this my first C.S. Herf. Please, keep me on your list. I really want to go to one of these. I'll subscribe to this thread. I hope you all post pics. Take care and have fun.


Hope you feel better soon! No cigars sux!!! Just wanted to make sure you saw the thread...


----------



## jodman257 (Mar 3, 2007)

Dale,

It looks like I'm not going to be able to make it either. We are just too close to something happening with this baby. However if there is another one in July make sure to let me know. Thanks for the invie and I'm sure I will be seeing you and the wife soon anyway.

Jered:ss


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Sorry you are not going to be there Jered... I have a little something for you, so I will leave it with Dale. Knowing him, you might want to pick it up quickly (j/k) :ss


----------



## The Dutch (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry guys, I was really looking forward to attending this one, but we've had a couple complications with our pregnancy this week. As a result, my wife isn't allowed to drive and shouldn't be left alone, except for short periods - so I'm not going to be able to make it. I'll have to catch you at the next one, if the baby will allow!


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Well Dutch, we missed you, but fully understand. Hope all is well! 

On the other hand, Jered & Lindsay did make it up after all. If my memory is working, we had a total of 14 folks!

The herf finished up around midnight last night & as soon as the coffee kicks in, I'll try to get some pics downloaded and posted.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

I had a great time!!! Thanks to all. It was great seeing some of you again and meeting others for the first and hopefully not the last time. Dale and Terry are wonderful hosts with a beautiful home.

http://picasaweb.google.com/mtnhound/ColoradoFrontRangeHerfJune2007


----------



## jodman257 (Mar 3, 2007)

Dale,

I had a awesome time last night! As always you and Terry were great hosts. I'm glad we were able to make it I had been looking foward to this herf for some time and was hoping Elias could join us. But maybe he can make it to the next one. It was nice seeing everyone again or for the first time. I'll be sure to keep all informed on the baby situation so you can light up the cigars I passed out.

Thanks Again,

Jered:ss


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Last night was great & I want to thank Dale & Terry for hosting us! It was awesome to catch up with everyone & a pleasure to meet some new people. Thanks to all for your generosity!!!

Sorry for the crappy quality in some of these pics... Didn't think of taking any shots until it was dark.









(L-R) Todd, Caroline, Dale, Fred, Tyler & Dawn









(L-R) Scott, Todd & Caroline









(L-R) Scott, Todd, Caroline, Dale, Fred, Tyler & Dawn


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Thank you Dale and Terry for the warm welcome and hospitality. And thanks to everyone for your friendship and making me feel at home. I really enjoyed meeting you and look forward to the next HERF.

(I'm the old guy Fred in the pics. I just joined CS and my account was activated today.)


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Glad you joined Fred. It was great meeting you.

Where are your pics Dale?


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

I smoked the Don Elias gifted by jodman257 tonight in honor of his son. It was a pretty good cigar, loose draw, a bit of honey with a straight tobacco flavor. 

I wish Jared, his wife and Elias all the health and happiness in the world.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Everyone else's pictures came out better than mine, but here's a few. First one is Carolyn, Darrel & Jered finishing up some chow. Next is Terry, Carolyn & Dawn. The herf's aren't just for guys, you know! Last one is Scott passing out the good stuff, demonstrating once again what it's really all about.

Again, Terry & I were so happy everyone could attend. Can't wait for the next one!

BTW, just as I was typing this we got word Jered & Lindsay had their boy Elias at roughly 7:45! I'm sure Jered will post after the furor dies down. That makes me a great uncle for the 2nd time.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> ...BTW, just as I was typing this we got word Jered & Lindsay had their boy Elias at roughly 7:45! I'm sure Jered will post after the furor dies down. That makes me a great uncle for the 2nd time.


Great news!!! :bl:bl:bl Congratulations Jared & Lindsay!!! My morning smoke will definitely be in honor of little Elias!


----------



## CareP (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow - it's taken me just about two days to come back down to Earth after such a great time last Saturday! It was fantastic to see so many faces from previous herfs and meet a couple of new BOTL's and another SOTL.

Thanks, Dale and Terry, for opening up your wonderful home and hosting with the grill & all the fixin's! Dale's guacamole salsa was a huge hit -- would love to have the recipe passed along to us, too.

Congrats Jered and Lindsay on new baby Elias! Will be sparking up your gifted Don Elias in his honor tonight. Looking forward to meeting him and seeing everyone again at the next Colorado Front Range Herf...


----------



## jodman257 (Mar 3, 2007)

Hello,

Everyone well we were blessed with a healthy baby boy. Elias J. Lilly. 8lbs 6oz, and 21 inches long. Born June 18th at 7:26pm. So those of you who have waited to hear word before smoking your Don Elias's please enjoy. Those who have already celebrated with me I hope it was a delightful smoke. I have yet to celebrate with a fine cigar but promise to do so ASAP. I hope to see all of you soon and introduce you to Elias.

Jered:ss


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Congrats:tu


----------

